# Repairing small tires



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The tires on my wheelbarrow and garden cart are flat.

Can I just yank the valve stem out and slip in a tube?

I had the tire on the wheelbarrow fixed ($15) 2 years ago. It lasted 1 year and now won't hold air more than a week.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I started switching all mine to the solid rubber tires you can get for them. Never have a flat again.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Slime. Otherwise, solid tire as suggested.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Slime?

Can I just yank the stem and slip an inner tube in the tire?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Can I just yank the stem and slip an inner tube in the tire?


Yes, you can. Of course, if they're leaking because of punctures, the tubes will get punctured too. What I've done to prevent that is to cut strips from old plastic buckets to fit between the tube & tire, so anything that punctures the tire can't get to the tube.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can take another tire and cut the beads out of it,put it over your wheelbarrow tire,that should eliminate most punctures.


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Slime (like fix-a-flat, which I will not use) is good stuff... I use it in all my mower/utility trailer tires. I haven't had another "flat" around here on anything I've ever used it in. I do check the air on everything the first of April/Oct. every year, and add air if needed, but seldom has anything ever needed it.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

on the wheel barrow I take of the origional only slightly better than an intertube tire and thow it away and put on a boat trailer tire,


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the difference in slime and fix-a-flat? Is slime much better?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I used fix-a-flat on the wheelbarrow tire right before I had it repaired. The first time I used it on a vehicle tire it worked great. I was told it is hard on the rubber of the tire.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

slime is a gel that stays in the tire.. you pull the valve stem core out pump in X amount of slime and put the core back in and air it up and its good forever. fix a flat is a can that you spray into the tire to air it up and fix small leaks. the slime will only really work on stuff on the bottom of the tire.. lets say if you get a puncture near the bead your SOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just put a tube in them and don't worry again. Tube less tires were not invented for the convenince of the home owner. It is like a bag of dog food. Reduce the amount and charge the same so *us stupid people *do relize we got the shaft, and the comany got more profit.

 Al


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Here's a question. We got a used tiller last year. There was no trouble with the tires all season and when winter arrived, I drove it over to the storage area. This spring, I found both tires had gone flat and fallen off the beads. Had to wrap a strap around them to get them to take air. Now they went down and fell off the beads again in two weeks of sitting. I've got plenty of slime and wonder if a dose of that would stop the problem.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

A question more than anything has anyone ever used the greatstuff expansive foam for that??


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> Here's a question. We got a used tiller last year. There was no trouble with the tires all season and when winter arrived, I drove it over to the storage area. This spring, I found both tires had gone flat and fallen off the beads. Had to wrap a strap around them to get them to take air. Now they went down and fell off the beads again in two weeks of sitting. I've got plenty of slime and wonder if a dose of that would stop the problem.


Yes sir, it will work. I "corrected" many tires by turning the tire on it's side, adding the slime, airing it up, and wobbling the tire to direct the slime into place (you'll hear the leaks stop or submerge and continue to wobble until the bubbles stop)... it may not be right but it has worked every time for me.

Of course I'd try cleaning/washing the tire first, and maybe apply a bit of lubricant, before resorting to the slime.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

SteveO said:


> A question more than anything has anyone ever used the greatstuff expansive foam for that??


Sounds like a great idea if the foam is stiff enough. The stuff that you put around doors is too soft but I don't know about the other kind.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How are you going to controll the expantion of the greatstuff foam so it doesn't totally ruin the tire, leave a spot with no foam and more.

I've used this stuff from TSC on the lawn tractor tiires, snowmobile trailer tires and the ATV with very good results.
*Berryman's Seal-RÂ®* seals leaks caused by nails, thorns and other sharp objects. It coats the inside of the tire or tube to seal leaks and prevent loss of air pressure from punctures up to 1/4 inch in diameter.
I bought it at TSC by a 12 OZ bottle.


The snomobile trailers tires were being real difficult, even took them to a shop to be fixed. Lasted about 5 months. 
If the Berryman's haddn't worked I was going to try this stuff next.
http://www.ultraseal.com/
Several off road racers I knew back in the day used it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have heard good stuff about this stuff but is pricy. the reviews there are good too.

http://www.gemplers.com/product/G65511/Ultraseal-Tire-Sealant-1-gal-Bulletproof-Grade.

 Al


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have had numerous flats on tractor front tires and some implement tires until using this product. At this time I have 10 tires with this product inside. I have never incurred a flat once this product is used properly. http://www.noflats.com/genseal.htm


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

On those tiller tire beads - I just use hand dishwashing detergent (straight) on the rubber and cleaned metal. As it dries it gets thick and sticky, but can be released with water if need be.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I use the genseal from the noflats people, 

but in our country the cactus and goat head stickers will ruin a wheel barrow tire, to the point that nearly no sealant will work very long, as soon as it stops turning it will leak air in time, you need a good tire, 

and I love the airplane tire from the no flats people but there not easy to put on or take off if you ever need to, I have a set on the tractor fronts and on the pasture pickup, the pasture pickup tires are so solid that even if there no air in them, (had the valve stems rot off) they will still hold the Chevy pick up up,

the air plane tires have weep holes in the side walls to let the tube properly fill the tire, so if one is going to use them tubeless you need the genseal, sealant,


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had some truck tires in the garage that were over 20 years old and still full of air. I cut the valve stem before I cut them off the rim.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> On those tiller tire beads - I just use hand dishwashing detergent (straight) on the rubber and cleaned metal. As it dries it gets thick and sticky, but can be released with water if need be.


I did use hand soap the first time I aired them up. That is why I was surprised when they fell off the beads again in a few weeks. I'm going slime this time.


----------



## Rickstir (Jun 28, 2006)

I just went through this with a 2-wheel cart. Finally put tubes in them and it ended a three year struggle.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I put a solid tire on my wheelbarrow a couple years ago, and I just ordered tubes for one of my mowers tires.


----------

